

Google Voice gaining users? First invites. - proexploit

I've been using Google Voice for a long time and never had any invites to give to other users but as of today they've added a few to my page. I remember Gmail starting up this way. Is it just me or are more people experiencing this?
======
raimondious
I have 3 but I'm not sure when they appeared since I mainly interact with GV
through my phone and email.

------
jclemenson
Anyone have a spare invite they'd like to share? Email is my hn username at
gmail. Thanks!

------
drivebyacct
Also, to people asking for invites, if you sign up on the list, you will
generally receive one within a few days.

Additionally, if you are a student you are guaranteed a free one:
<https://www.google.com/voice/students> (though it took nearly 48 hours for
mine to show up rather than the advertised 24 hours)

------
drivebyacct
I got 3 invitations in the first week. I use Google Voice exclusively for all
my calls and a decently high volume of my text messages. My invited users use
the service heavily and I've been responsible for getting my brother and both
my parents using Google Voice, yet I've never been given additional invites.

:(

